# Knife Tatoo



## Customfan (May 9, 2018)

Just saw a tatto of a kitchen knife on someone... which got me thinking &#129300; if you were going to get a tatto... what brand of knife type and setting would it be?

Me?

A Haburn Sanmai damascus suji mid slice through a bunch of onions with a celebrity chef in the backround wearing a big motorcycle helmet with a Ducati in the background. 

Or a DT raindrop cleaver next to a hogs head atop El Capitan with bolts of lightning comming out of Zeus pinky finger....:laugh:

Or me with a huge Takobiki in one hand going through a gorgeous Tuna while at Tsukiji while eating a gyoza in the other hand wearing a leopard leisure suit :eek2:


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

hello kitty shig


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 9, 2018)

Although i dont own it anymore yoshikane skd petty


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 10, 2018)

I always find it funny when people just have the basic German knife profile tattoo*.
I would think that it'd be odd to have a knife you don't own as a tattoo. 
If I had an awesome Tamahagane knife that'd probably be my choice though


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 10, 2018)

I had that tatoo a long time ago when i still had it. It was my most used knfe back then on the line even though it was cheap loved every bit of it


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 10, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> I had that tatoo a long time ago when i still had it. It was my most used knfe back then on the line even though it was cheap loved every bit of it


Sorry Geoff, wasn't refrencing you at all. Apologies if it came across that way.
I ment it'd be odd for me to get a Damascus Kato tattooed if I'd never owned one. The personal connection to the knife would be the most important aspect for me.


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 10, 2018)

No worries mate. I do have a special candidate for my next tattoo its either my yoshimitsu watetsu tamahagane or hiromune takaba tamahagane petty.


----------



## panda (May 10, 2018)

what if you heat one up over the stove and then brand yourself with it? don't get more personal than that


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 10, 2018)

panda said:


> what if you heat one up over the stove and then brand yourself with it? don't get more personal than that


Wouldn't want to mess up the heat treat... but I'd give it a go


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 10, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> yoshimitsu watetsu tamahagane or hiromune takaba tamahagane petty.



Oh man those must be pretty, I've always had a special attraction to Tamahagane. Are there pictures in a different thread?


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 10, 2018)

Heres the yoshimitsu after polishing it







deleting this account


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 10, 2018)

Hiromune i havent recieved yet. Just bought it from nutmeg the other day but its on its way

http://uchigumori.com/blog/2017/09/23/hiromune-takaba-miyabi-series-tamahagane/


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 10, 2018)

Wow, those are both bada$$
I remember Nutmeg posting the Hiromune before. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 10, 2018)

I would get a tat of a knife I made myself, only. Maybe a Masamoto honyaki, as it's a classic icon. Otherwise, seems cliche.


----------



## Godslayer (May 10, 2018)

If I had to get one of have my Ikeda honyaki tamahagane yanagi and HHH k tip Damascus gyuto dueling, two very different knives but both produced at the highest level possible in their styles.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 10, 2018)

This was bassed of the first custom handmade knife I ever bought, a 270x60 Moritaka (a good one lol) with ebony octogon handle. We left the Kanji off for two reasons, one it would blur overtime and two I wanted the knife to be more abiguous, and for tattos that is alweays a good idea in thre rare instance that the knife maker would be found to be a pedofile or something haha. This was done in 2011-2012.


----------



## Xenif (May 10, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> Although i dont own it anymore yoshikane skd petty


Yoshikane better give you a lifetime discount for that!


----------



## merlijny2k (May 10, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> Although i dont own it anymore yoshikane skd petty



I bet that tatoo cost about four times as much as the knife


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 10, 2018)

merlijny2k said:


> I bet that tatoo cost about four times as much as the knife



150 aud from a friend


----------



## eaglerock (May 11, 2018)

My arm around a month ago


----------



## Interapid101 (May 11, 2018)

Really wish I had joined this forum before I got my chest tattooed with that damn Rachael Ray santoku.


----------



## Nemo (May 11, 2018)

eaglerock said:


> My arm around a month ago


How does your arm look now? [emoji6]


----------



## eaglerock (May 12, 2018)

more hairy


----------



## Jville (May 12, 2018)

Interapid101 said:


> Really wish I had joined this forum before I got my chest tattooed with that damn Rachael Ray santoku.



I bet it's fabtabulous!


----------



## merlijny2k (May 13, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> 150 aud from a friend


Nice. Around here they go for about 1000 euro's for that size and a decent tatoo shop


----------



## Nomsdotcom (May 13, 2018)

Jville said:


> I bet it's fabtabulous!


Not as good as my Ken Onion face tattoo


----------



## Boondocker (May 14, 2020)

Nenox suji, masamoto gyuto, sabatier boning knife. Lake superior in place of kanji on the gyuto. Spent a decade living there, that time led me down this crazy journey I've been on.


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 14, 2020)

I have a half-sleeve of culinary plants (to be completed once we're all able to leave our homes again...) and thought about including a knife or three, but decided in the end that "big bearded white dude with a knife tattoo" wasn't the persona I was going for


----------



## Boondocker (May 14, 2020)

I just finished my mushroom sleeve a couple months before all this.


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2020)

No ink here, not my thing.

But. If I did, my Marko Scimitar would be on the short list.


----------



## M1k3 (May 14, 2020)

The first tattoo my daughter did on a person.





The second one she ever did.


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2020)

Those aren't Rosle tongs.......


----------



## Runner_up (May 14, 2020)

panda said:


> hello kitty shig




I can't "like" this post enough. 

Would be the most badass kitchen knife tattoo if that's the type of thing one was into.


----------



## M1k3 (May 14, 2020)

daveb said:


> Those aren't Rosle tongs.......


Modeled after WinCo ones...


----------



## panda (May 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The first tattoo my daughter did on a person.View attachment 80476
> 
> 
> The second one she ever did.View attachment 80477


first one look like one of those surgical bone saws


----------



## Luftmensch (May 14, 2020)

geoff_nocon said:


> Although i dont own it anymore yoshikane skd petty



 arm transplant!


----------



## Luftmensch (May 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The first tattoo my daughter did on a person.View attachment 80476
> 
> 
> The second one she ever did.View attachment 80477



Ha! Wow!

Im going to be honest with you: theyre rough and a bit jail-house (unless that is what you asked for). But given the background - pretty cool, quite special. What a loving and brave dad!


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> first one look like one of those surgical bone saws



She free-handed it while looking at a picture.. I've seen worse.



Luftmensch said:


> Ha! Wow!
> 
> Im going to be honest with you: theyre rough and a bit jail-house (unless that is what you asked for). But given the background - pretty cool, quite special. What a loving and brave dad!



I'm not white-collar, work in kitchens with (ex)drug addicts, get burned and cut and don't want to be able to see the general public. So YOLO! I love my kids!


----------



## Luftmensch (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I'm not white-collar, work in kitchens with (ex)drug addicts, get burned and cut and don't want to be able to see the general public. So YOLO! I love my kids!



Hipsters have taken over everything grungy and made it 'cool'. In some places, people without tattoos are more uncommon than people with tattoos! At least your style is unique! I like it. Did your daughter continue tattooing? I'd be nervous as all hell tattooing for the first time - mine would look a heck of a lot worse!


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Hipsters have taken over everything grungy and made it 'cool'. In some places, people without tattoos are more uncommon than people with tattoos! At least your style is unique! I like it. Did your daughter continue tattooing? I'd be nervous as all hell tattooing for the first time - mine would look a heck of a lot worse!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2020)

geoff_nocon said:


> Heres the yoshimitsu after polishing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a Yoshimitsu bought years ago from A Frames here in Hawaii. Got it after saw a special on PBS of the five brothers in 80's & 90's at the time forging the blades. Thought it was so cool had to have one. Your knife looks awesome.


----------



## rob (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The first tattoo my daughter did on a person.View attachment 80476
> 
> 
> The second one she ever did.View attachment 80477


Wild, love it. 
PS i have a couple of homemade tattoos from friends that hold special memories. Not quite that big though!


----------



## Nagakin (May 15, 2020)

Brand me with one off the forge


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Hipsters have taken over everything grungy and made it 'cool'. In some places, people without tattoos are more uncommon than people with tattoos! At least your style is unique! I like it. Did your daughter continue tattooing? I'd be nervous as all hell tattooing for the first time - mine would look a heck of a lot worse!



Unfortunately, no she didn't. But she's tattooed from her neck down pretty much  

But she's a single mom of 3 that's a manager at Whole Foods and, AND not a hipster. So yay me?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2020)

Since I spent too much time in the sun most of my life, like Panama Hat's & Maui Jim sunglasses. Have some facial hair does that make me a senior citizen hipster


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Unfortunately, no she didn't. But she's tattooed from her neck down pretty much
> 
> But she's a single mom of 3 that's a manager at Whole Foods and, AND not a hipster. So yay me?


Wait, you’re not old (or, like 40), you have a daughter that has a former tattooing career and 3 kids. Now this evidence, together with my deductive power, all point towards you being ... either a vampyre or a mummy. I’ve seen pictures of you in daylight. So, are you a mummy?


----------



## Kippington (May 15, 2020)

Inspired by Adam Savage, I want a tattoo on my arm that has measurements for 180, 210, 240 and 270mm.
As a maker, it would help out so much...


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 15, 2020)

No tattoos on this guy. Used to have long hair down past mid back. Rocked the man bun over a decade before it was a thing. But those rebel days have subsided a bit.

I did joke once and told my wife I should get a knife tat. We were at this cool little alley bistro in New Orleans and our server was a rude douchey hipster that made it clear we weren’t cool enough for his service. I bet if I had a cool knife tat on my arm for him to see it would have changed his rude tude. But instead he just got smoke exhaled in his face every time he came back to our table. He eventually lightened up as wifey and I consumed copious amount of booze in a short manner of time.


----------



## Chuckles (May 15, 2020)

> No tattoos on this guy. Used to have long hair down past mid back. Rocked the man bun over a decade before it was a thing. But those rebel days have subsided a bit.



I hate to say it but we may have been the same person until like 2005. And maybe haven’t diverged all that much since.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2020)

No ink spilled on me, but if I were to get a knife I would probably do a Global, with an extra spotty handle.


----------



## McMan (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> She free-handed it while looking at a picture.. I've seen worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white-collar, work in kitchens with (ex)drug addicts, get burned and cut and don't want to be able to see the general public. So YOLO! I love my kids!


Those tongs are very cool!


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Inspired by Adam Savage, I want a tattoo on my arm that has measurements for 180, 210, 240 and 270mm.
> As a maker, it would help out so much...



Wonder if your measurements will tend toward Sakai edge lengths as you get older and more wrinkly.


----------



## tgfencer (May 15, 2020)

Ex-chef friend has a small French-style gyuto tattoo on his forefinger between the knuckle and the main joint (sorry anatomy terms are hard). Discreet but classy looking.


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Wait, you’re not old (or, like 40), you have a daughter that has a former tattooing career and 3 kids. Now this evidence, together with my deductive power, all point towards you being ... either a vampyre or a mummy. I’ve seen pictures of you in daylight. So, are you a mummy?



Ok, ok, I'll spill the beans. My kids are my step-kids, I love them as my own. My wife is 9 years older than me. That's how I'm turning 40 soon with 2 daughters and 3 grandkids.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

How about tweezers, micro greens, and other frou frou sh*t


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> How about tweezers, micro greens, and other frou frou sh*t


En Engles por favor?


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> En Engles por favor?





panda said:


> How about tweezers, micro greens, and other frou frou sh*t


Engrish a no


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

Possibly a Kanji if I was in awe with a maker... otherwise I'm the kind of guy that likes theory and dissecting a subject, so much more possible I would go for a diagram knife with all the parts labeled and/or with a map of all main french cuts in kitchen. Stylish but mostly informative. 

I've had countless passions in life, and never got a tattoo, but for example back when I was studying chess full time I wanted to get a tattoo of the board with coordinates, and different openings and annotations all around.

Never go for them because I just don't care about tattoos enough to embark that train.


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Possibly a Kanji if I was in awe with a maker...



Inadvisable, given that people will assume it’s a generic “white person gets chinese/japanese characters tattooed on them” situation. Or you could just embrace it and get a Shigefusa tramp stamp.

Edit: if you are not white, maybe this is less controversial. I tend to read a lot into avatars. I thought @ashy2classy was black for a long time. Then I looked more closely and thought he was Jay-Z, lying low by adopting a non-identifying username. Then after some more months, I concluded that maybe he was just using Jay-Z as an avatar.


----------



## Boondocker (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> How about tweezers, micro greens, and other frou frou sh*t



How about wild edibles?


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

Boondocker said:


> How about wild edibles?
> View attachment 80520



more beautiful than any fungus I’ve ever had on my skin.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> Inadvisable, given that people will assume it’s a generic “white person gets chinese/japanese characters tattooed on them” situation. Or you could just embrace it and get a Shigefusa tramp stamp.
> 
> Edit: if you are not white, maybe this is less controversial. I tend to read a lot into avatars. I thought @ashy2classy was black for a long time. Then I looked more closely and thought he was Jay-Z, lying low by adopting a non-identifying username. Then after some more months, I concluded that maybe he was just using Jay-Z as an avatar.


*** did I just read??


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> Inadvisable, given that people will assume it’s a generic “white person gets chinese/japanese characters tattooed on them” situation. Or you could just embrace it and get a Shigefusa tramp stamp.
> 
> Edit: if you are not white, maybe this is less controversial. I tend to read a lot into avatars. I thought @ashy2classy was black for a long time. Then I looked more closely and thought he was Jay-Z, lying low by adopting a non-identifying username. Then after some more months, I concluded that maybe he was just using Jay-Z as an avatar.



Couldn’t care less what other people think... many people are morons.... possibly why I never felt like tattooing my inner mind for them to see.

Without any disrespect to anyone. I come to forums because a same passion reunites people, and tends to standardize a certain level of intelligence - experience, knowledge of the market, will play a big role for example. If not I guess I wouldn’t care, but forums are refreshing because they’re a place I’ll start going to assuming that most members know more and better than me.


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> *** did I just read??



**** if I know.



ModRQC said:


> Couldn’t care less what other people think... many people are morons.... possibly why I never felt like tattooing my inner mind for them to see.
> 
> Without any disrespect to anyone. I come to forums because a same passion reunites people, and tends to standardize a certain level of intelligence - experience, knowledge of the market, will play a big role for example. If not I guess I wouldn’t care, but forums are refreshing because they’re a place I’ll start going to assuming that most members know more and better than me.



Now that’s a refreshing post. Sorry if my post seemed judgmental — was just poking some fun. Obviously you should get whatever tattoo feels right.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> Inadvisable, given that people will assume it’s a generic “white person gets chinese/japanese characters tattooed on them” situation. Or you could just embrace it and get a Shigefusa tramp stamp.
> 
> Edit: if you are not white, maybe this is less controversial. I tend to read a lot into avatars. I thought @ashy2classy was black for a long time. Then I looked more closely and thought he was Jay-Z, lying low by adopting a non-identifying username. Then after some more months, I concluded that maybe he was just using Jay-Z as an avatar.


You ever thought I’m a lion?

And... that thing about Jay-z. It was a joke right?!


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> You ever thought I’m a lion?
> 
> And... that thing about Jay-z. It was a joke right?!



It was half a joke. I’ll let you decide which half.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> It was half a joke. I’ll let you decide which half.


My bad for posing two half-questions. No biggy


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> **** if I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that’s a refreshing post. Sorry if my post seemed judgmental — was just poking some fun. Obviously you should get whatever tattoo feels right.



Not at all, and you would have a point with most people. Me... I’d just smirk at the thought that I know better than to judge what I can’t properly read anyhow. 

I agree whatever with the essence of your argument: there are too many tattoos out there that are more decoration than a visible trace of one’s spirit.


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> My bad for posing two half-questions. No biggy



Sorry, my fault. To answer the first q, I always thought that was a picture of you in a Halloween (or suitable alternative) costume.


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

Assuming your assumption is right, he’d have gone to the length of either professionally get a picture on a white background or to digitally crop it (and a neat job at that).


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Not at all, and you would have a point with most people. Me... I’d just smirk at the thought that I know better than to judge what I can’t properly read anyhow.
> 
> I agree whatever with the essence of your argument: there are too many tattoos out there that are more decoration than a visible trace of one’s spirit.


If you're not familiar, it's the California legal code for someone diagnosed insane. (I'm not crazy. I grew up with someone that was mentally ill. My childhood was a bit chaotic)





This was done totally jailhouse style.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> It was half a joke. I’ll let you decide which half.


which rapper am i??


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you're not familiar, it's the California legal code for someone diagnosed insane. (I'm not crazy. I grew up with someone that was mentally ill. My childhood was a bit chaotic)View attachment 80565
> 
> 
> This was done totally jailhouse style.


when i was a teen, i used to carve V.L. (vatos locos) with a swiss army knife onto my hand (area between thumb and index finger). enough to draw blood but not deep enough to leave a scar. why? i have no freaking clue.


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> when i was a teen, i used to carve V.L. (vatos locos) with a swiss army knife onto my hand (area between thumb and index finger). enough to draw blood but not deep enough to leave a scar. why? i have no freaking clue.


It's all about Los Locos!


----------



## ian (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> which rapper am i??



you are dj ‘boo.


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you're not familiar, it's the California legal code for someone diagnosed insane. (I'm not crazy. I grew up with someone that was mentally ill. My childhood was a bit chaotic)View attachment 80565
> 
> 
> This was done totally jailhouse style.



Real tattoo as the two others you’ve shown. And I believe some things are carried so deep inside that one needs a surface to lay them upon.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

ian said:


> you are dj ‘boo.


not familiar with that one


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2020)

You should only get tattoos if you were in prison or the military.
Sorry, I don’t make the rules.


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2020)

labor of love said:


> You should only get tattoos if you were in prison or the military.
> Sorry, I don’t make the rules.


 I've been to neither. I'm such a rebel without a clue.


----------



## panda (May 15, 2020)

labor of love said:


> You should only get tattoos if you were in prison or the military.
> Sorry, I don’t make the rules.


i'm qualified then (if overnight in county jail multiple times counts) but i will waive my right cause i dont want any tatts. if i were to get one though, i'd do it myself prison style.


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2020)

I have a tattoo even though I’m pretty anti tattoo. When my dog dies I’ll probably get a tattoo of him. Just to make the other dogs jealous.


----------



## daveb (May 15, 2020)

My dog had a tattoo. Didn't make me jealous


----------



## ModRQC (May 15, 2020)

panda said:


> i'm qualified then (if overnight in county jail multiple times counts) but i will waive my right cause i dont want any tatts. if i were to get one though, i'd do it myself prison style.


 
With stone mud and the tip of a 300mm Gyuto?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> No tattoos on this guy. Used to have long hair down past mid back. Rocked the man bun over a decade before it was a thing. But those rebel days have subsided a bit.





Chuckles said:


> I hate to say it but we may have been the same person until like 2005. And maybe haven’t diverged all that much since.



Ha! Same... I was a 'hipster' at least 10 years before it became cool. I am a relatively hairy guy.... not shaving is a hell of a lot easier than shaving every day! Head hair? Probably laziness again... Or flaunting it while i know i have it?

.... Or maybe I just like The Dude??? 🕶


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

ian said:


> Edit: if you are not white, maybe this is less controversial. I tend to read a lot into avatars. I thought @ashy2classy was black for a long time. Then I looked more closely and thought he was Jay-Z, lying low by adopting a non-identifying username. Then after some more months, I concluded that maybe he was just using Jay-Z as an avatar.





panda said:


> ** did I just read??



To be fair, I'll back @ian on this. I remember it... I had the same reaction. Human beings are extraordinary correlation machines. It happens without you noticing. Forming assumptions isnt necessarily a bad thing. Its what you do with them that matters....


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> I agree whatever with the essence of your argument: there are too many tattoos out there that are more decoration than a visible trace of one’s spirit.



But isn't that a form of judgement? Does it matter if it is a spiritual message, decoration or just a living leather post-it-note? 

Personally, I don't see the point of being flippant about something so permanent (and sometimes visible)... Thats a reflection of my values. But if other people act differently, so bit it. Who am I to judge?


It is interesting though. Tattoos did mean/symbolise/signal something in the past:



labor of love said:


> You should only get tattoos if you were in prison or the military.
> Sorry, I don’t make the rules.



A friend of mine had a father with a massive dragon tattoo on his back! He served in the navy for some time.

... Tattoos on gang members who have evaded prison are also permissible within the rules...


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you're not familiar, it's the California legal code for someone diagnosed insane. (I'm not crazy. I grew up with someone that was mentally ill. My childhood was a bit chaotic)View attachment 80565
> 
> 
> This was done totally jailhouse style.



Come on now.... don't leave us hanging. Thats three limbs. Whats on the fourth!?  

Los locos!? Hehe classic movie series man! "Not malfunction Stephanie. Number 5 is alive."


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you're not familiar, it's the California legal code for someone diagnosed insane. (I'm not crazy. I grew up with someone that was mentally ill. My childhood was a bit chaotic)View attachment 80565
> 
> 
> This was done totally jailhouse style.


I too am a Van Halen fan.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I too am a Van Halen fan.


Sammy Hagar? Or magic Dave?


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

I’m really in no position to clown anyone else’s choice of tattoo.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Sammy Hagar? Or magic Dave?


How’s that even a question? Hagar ofcourse.


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m really in no position to clown anyone else’s choice of tattoo.View attachment 80590



Awww... cute (although I am not sure if that is the response you wanted to illicit). Do you mind giving a background? A very Australian animal. I never read any Aussie links in your posts?

Edit: also seems like there is a second tail there? Does it wrap around to the other side?


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Awww... cute (although I am not sure if that is the response you wanted to illicit). Do you mind giving a background? A very Australian animal. I never read any Aussie links in your posts?
> 
> Edit: also seems like there is a second tail there? Does it wrap around to the other side?


Eh, I think I’ve embarrassed myself enough for this evening. 
This was just a military related mistake from 20 years ago. 
But it’s worth a laugh.


----------



## soigne_west (May 16, 2020)

Here’s my “cooking” related tattoo.


----------



## soigne_west (May 16, 2020)

And the other way around


----------



## soigne_west (May 16, 2020)

Sorry NSFW


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> And the other way around
> 
> View attachment 80592


Crustacea in pants?


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Come on now.... don't leave us hanging. Thats three limbs. Whats on the fourth!?
> 
> Los locos!? Hehe classic movie series man! "Not malfunction Stephanie. Number 5 is alive."



I haven't gotten anything, surprisingly, yet. Thinking of getting a big 'Cross of Confusion'. Or sharpening stuff...


Carl Kotte said:


> Sammy Hagar? Or magic Dave?


Sammy who? There was Van Halen and then there was bootleg Van Halen.


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> How’s that even a question? Hagar ofcourse.


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


>


Lol you’re the one with the 5150 tat, that’s like Hagars best album with band!


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Lol you’re the one with the 5150 tat, that’s like Hagars best album with band!


Maybe this is a good topic for the first episode of Lovefection?


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Lol you’re the one with the 5150 tat, that’s like Hagars best album with band!


----------



## JayGee (May 16, 2020)

Is that a saffron milk cap?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Eh, I think I’ve embarrassed myself enough for this evening.
> This was just a military related mistake from 20 years ago.
> But it’s worth a laugh.



Its a decent tattoo

I could do with a good laugh! Maybe tomorrow 




Since everyone is sharing... I have two. Both from when I was a child. One from when I accidentally stuck myself with a pencil. The other was the same but with a safety pin I was disinfecting (soot on the pointy end). Does this count?

Seems I am accident prone


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 16, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Its a decent tattoo
> 
> I could do with a good laugh! Maybe tomorrow
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I have a pencil-stab tattoo as well


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

I got one too...


----------



## dafox (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m really in no position to clown anyone else’s choice of tattoo.View attachment 80590


What that kangaroo is doing is a labor of love!


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> Oh, yeah, I have a pencil-stab tattoo as well





M1k3 said:


> I got one too...





Comforting to know im not the only clumsy one!


----------



## panda (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m really in no position to clown anyone else’s choice of tattoo.View attachment 80590


So random lol


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

ian said:


> Sorry, my fault. To answer the first q, I always thought that was a picture of you in a Halloween (or suitable alternative) costume.


Good guess. It’s actually Sweden’s first Lion. Lion of Gripsholm Castle - Wikipedia


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Good guess. It’s actually Sweden’s first Lion.


----------



## ian (May 16, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Good guess. It’s actually Sweden’s first Lion. Lion of Gripsholm Castle - Wikipedia



_"however, the taxidermist and the museum-keepers had never actually seen a lion before, and did not know how they were supposed to look..."_

That is fantastic. I appreciate you all the more now.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

ian said:


> _"however, the taxidermist and the museum-keepers had never actually seen a lion before, and did not know how they were supposed to look..."_
> 
> That is fantastic. I appreciate you all the more now.


Wish I could take more credit. But this story makes Sweden into one of the best nations, ever.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


>


 
We invented Wallace and Gromit with that lion.


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I haven't gotten anything, surprisingly, yet. Thinking of getting a big 'Cross of Confusion'. Or sharpening stuff...



You could probably fit a nice beaming picture of Sammy Hagar* there 




Carl Kotte said:


> Good guess. It’s actually Sweden’s first Lion. Lion of Gripsholm Castle - Wikipedia



Holly ****! That is hilarious. I thought it was a picture of a puppet! That lion has human teeth!



* man... I liked Van Halen but was never a super fan. I didn't realise they played musical chairs with their front man so much!
** checkout this well meaning but hideous cake


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> You could probably fit a nice beaming picture of Sammy Hagar* there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or should I get Gary Cherone's face?

Have you seen the show 'Nailed It' on Netflix?


----------



## Luftmensch (May 16, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Or should I get Gary Cherone's face?
> 
> Have you seen the show 'Nailed It' on Netflix?



Poor bugger only got 3 years before the label pressured them to flick him on!


No? Worth a watch? Looks in theme with crappy cakes!


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Poor bugger only got 3 years before the label pressured them to flick him on!
> 
> 
> No? Worth a watch? Looks in theme with crappy cakes!


I thought it was cool at first. Then I started feeling bad.... Judging how bad, not good, a cake looks. Maybe you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Tristan (May 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The first tattoo my daughter did on a person.
> The second one she ever did.


You’re an amazing dad. Hats off.


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2020)

Tristan said:


> You’re an amazing dad. Hats off.


Thank you.


----------



## geoff_nocon (May 18, 2020)




----------

